# Access panel behind shower required?



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Don't know if an access panel is required in your area. My suggestion is that if it's not required, take pictures of your piping before you enclose them. Supplement the pictures with accurate measurements, especially the distance of pipes from the exterior wall. Then, if you ever need to access the plumbing, you can cut a hole for an access panel without fear.

HRG


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Check with local codes but around here it's not required. It likely doesn't get very cold there so you shouldn't have to worry with the pipes freezing. Make sure that insulation is between piping and exterior wall.


----------



## Ovidiu (Nov 10, 2010)

Very good suggestions, thanks! I will definitely take pictures and accurate measurements should I need to do anything later. I am using pex for all the piping and will put it on the inside of the insulation.

I checked Houston City codes and saw no mention of a requirement for an access panel.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do not put insulation between any pipe and the inside wall, even if the total R value at that spot is less than recommended. Batt insulation may be squeezed between the pipe and the outside wall, or rigid or foam insulation may have a V shaped trench cut out of it as wide at the inside wall as the distance the pipe is from the inside wall.


----------



## Work4living (Nov 28, 2010)

You don't need an access panel. Most if the time when we install in an outside wall the pipes are protected either with high density foam or spray foam. DO NOT CRUSH OR FORCE BATT FIBERGLASS, IT LOSES ALL R VALUE.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Most areas do not require an access panel. Do yourself a favor though, and install shut-off valves for the water lines somewhere accessable.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Ovidiu said:


> Very good suggestions, thanks! I will definitely take pictures and accurate measurements should I need to do anything later. I am using pex for all the piping and will put it on the inside of the insulation.


Be very careful about anything that can come in contact with your pex tubing. Especially, certain types of foam can deteriorate pex tubing. If in doubt, there is pex approved insulation that goes around the tubing which can isolate it from non-approved stuff.

HRG


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Work4living said:


> DO NOT CRUSH OR FORCE BATT FIBERGLASS, IT LOSES ALL R VALUE.


It does not lose "ALL" Rvalue
The Rvalue lost depends upon the insulation & compression


----------

